# Using an autoclave for cats



## Rickthenewb (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all, I recently ran into this document for a method of recovering pgm's from cats using NaCN and an autoclave. The degrees needed range from 160 to 250 Celsius. Autoclaves can be very expensive but I saw stove top autoclaves that reach the required temps that are much more affordable. Here is the link http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/mining/pubs/pdfs/ri9428.pdf. Just wanted to see what others thought of it. Also the paper mentions a promoter, i have never heard this term before, any ideas?


----------



## rusty (Oct 25, 2010)

The file Rickthenewb is referring to is packed with useful information regarding auto cats and the reclamation of the precious metals using High Temperature Cyanide in low concentrations.

The procedure outlined in the file prompted me into thinking that I could use these Poly-Glass cylinders from a water softener as leaching tanks.


View attachment 1


----------



## Rickthenewb (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the idea but could these tanks take that kind of pressure and temperature, and what would you use to get the temp that high? Thanx for the reply.


----------

